
Facebook unveils “Surround 360” open source VR camera - melvinmt
http://techcrunch.com/2016/04/12/facebook-surround-360/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11482167](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11482167).

